# Smart Sound Quicktracks Plugin



## suprasownall

there something called SmartSound Quicktracks Plugin that loads up every time i start the comp windows installer tries to download it but it doesn't download so i have to close it but it reapers 3-4 times. i found it on add and remove programs but it wont remove the bars go across as if its working then it just disappears. is there anyway to completely remove it ?


----------



## patrickv

use *msconfig* to disable at startup or maybe it is still in the list of running processes, or you can log into safe mode and try removing it from there..
try and see what happens !!


----------



## suprasownall

I should have mentioned i allready checked msconfig. Ill try safemode.


----------



## suprasownall

safe mode didn't work
ill read exactly what it says,might help


The feature you are trying to use is on a network a resouce that is unavailable.


Click OK to try again, or enter an alternate path to a folder containing the installation package 'SmartSound Quicktracks Plugin.msi; in the box below

then it gives the sorce


----------



## patrickv

so its asking for the original source used to install the program, have you try a free uninstaller from google and see if that works ?


----------



## suprasownall

nope, ill try that next.


----------



## suprasownall

man this thing is stubborn, i downloaded 2 programs (Your Uninstaller) says " you have canceled your installation your or you have not let your uninstaller! automatically remove all the unused files, uninstall was not successful" and easy uninstaller claims it was removed but its still there.


----------

